# G 10



## greencell (Apr 16, 2007)

Dear Forum, newbie here. here are a few pics of my movement replacement excercise on my fleamaket G10.










retouched dial edges, dial back sanded to remove rust, and case cleaned. that iron movement ring is so much better than cheap plastic ones.










replacement F06.114 movement [0 jewel replacement for 955112/114] perfec fit!










getting the second hand "spot on"










recasing










ive had to replace the stem as its slightly different. its surprisingly easy!

hope youve enjoyed this. I know Etchy was doing the same, show us some pics! have a good weekend

Jason


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Jason

Excellent pics' just the type of thing I was looking for.









I havent got a busted G10 yet but as soon as I have that's the kind of thing I intend to be doing !

I just hope my work looks as professional as yours, very often when i've tried to fix things in the past they stay broken longer









Enjoy the weekend

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Very useful post mate


----------

